# feeding scorplings



## Kazuki (May 3, 2007)

my emperor gave birth to 20+ babies few weeks ago. the babies already molted into 2i, n i already seperated them into a big delicup

the thing is how do i feed the crickets to so many babies?
do i just throw one in n let them chew the mashed cricket apart, or u feed them 1 by 1? this is my first time having scorplings. how do u guys feed such a big group of babies? what do u feed them mostly?


----------



## Mark Newton (May 3, 2007)

I always separate them into individual containers so I know that each one is getting a feed, otherwise sibling rivalry has a way of diminishing the population...


----------



## kitty_b (May 3, 2007)

i separated my arizona barks. they're communal, but as babies they tend to get more cannibalistic toward each other. i wouldn't suspect emps of being any less "hungry."

at first, i threw in mashed crickets. after a successful meal or two, i started feeding baby roaches (equivalent in size to a pinhead cricket). i tend to keep food at their body size, or smaller if i can. ususally smaller prey results in a more aggressive baby scorpion, and hence a fatter, happier baby scorpion. 

i feed 37 little critters once a week, so it takes 30-45 minutes to get everyone, but you tend to lose less babies that way. also gives you a chance to check on their "chubby factor" and hydration/energy level. 

welcome to being a surrogate mommy!


----------



## Kazuki (May 3, 2007)

its going to be difficult seperating them into 20+ containers to feed them... this is the first time feeding them tonight, n i threw in a few pre-killed whole crickets in, n hope they will share...


----------



## EAD063 (May 3, 2007)

Kazuki said:


> its going to be difficult seperating them into 20+ containers to feed them... this is the first time feeding them tonight, n i threw in a few pre-killed whole crickets in, n hope they will share...


Why would that be difficult? I see no more than 15 minutes to  do that.... Try to seperate some young of species which are only an inch or two in size full grown, thats considered semi difficult.

Seperating microtityus young..... now thats difficult!!

Just grab as many spare containers as you can, it will be much easier and much more successful to do that because you can monitor eating, and development, and god forbid but if some sort of containment enters the single container with the young, all your hard work is lost.


----------



## John Bokma (May 3, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Seperating microtityus young..... now thats difficult!!


What size are those? I keep a very small Diplocentrus species (Diplocentrus bereai), and it was not that hard to separate the tiny babies.






Mother on my finger (apologies for the bad focus), she dropped off my finger, and used her stinger to get a grip.. ouch (for about a minute). Taken 28th of May, 2006.






22th of July, 2006







11th of April, 2007, no idea what instar, 3rd?


----------



## EAD063 (May 3, 2007)

Only a few CM full grown.

This picture compares one of the largest species and the smallest, note the microtityus just about covers one plate of the scorpions exo. This species isn't avaiable in the trade but they are out there, I was making an extreme example. :razz:

Sorry I forgot the link http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/large_small.jpg


----------



## JungleGuts (May 3, 2007)

Kazuki said:


> its going to be difficult seperating them into 20+ containers to feed them... this is the first time feeding them tonight, n i threw in a few pre-killed whole crickets in, n hope they will share...


its all apart of the hobby, id seperate them if i was you


----------



## Kazuki (May 3, 2007)

the difficult part is finding that many containers, and how to warm all of them at once. do u keep them seperated until they grow up or only when feeding?


----------



## xVOWx (May 3, 2007)

Kazuki said:


> the difficult part is finding that many containers, and how to warm all of them at once. do u keep them seperated until they grow up or only when feeding?


delicup/vial and red heat lamp (not too close). The delicups atleast are easy and cheap to come by.


----------



## Thaedion (May 3, 2007)

Kazuki said:


> the difficult part is finding that many containers, and how to warm all of them at once. do u keep them seperated until they grow up or only when feeding?





xVOWx said:


> delicup/vial and red heat lamp (not too close). The delicups atleast are easy and cheap to come by.


I have Pandinus imperator slings I had to separate out, and I bought deli cups and lids from *HERE* they are pretty cheap by the 100's and I now have a stock for later. I have IR (red heat bulbs) pointed at my tanks already and it wasn't too hard to just put the deli cups on top of the tank near the lamp. Another possibility for heat... if your tanks are at proper temps and spacious, you could always put the cups in the tank.

Thaedion


----------



## EAD063 (May 4, 2007)

Kazuki said:


> the difficult part is finding that many containers, and how to warm all of them at once. do u keep them seperated until they grow up or only when feeding?


Goto the dollar store, walmart, use old food containers or get deli-cups.  It's really not that hard and 20 isn't a huge amount,  some of the people with multiple broods of species with 100+, I feel bad for those ones, lol.  I won't lie and says it's not time consuming, because it is, but it's apart of the hobby, personally I have about 60 scorpions to feed today  but it should take no more than an hour.


----------



## xVOWx (May 4, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Goto the dollar store, walmart, use old food containers or get deli-cups.  It's really not that hard and 20 isn't a huge amount,  some of the people with multiple broods of species with 100+, I feel bad for those ones, lol.  I won't lie and says it's not time consuming, because it is, but it's apart of the hobby, personally I have about 60 scorpions to feed today  but it should take no more than an hour.


The wonderful thing about that is when they get bigger you get to see 60 cricks get the aculeus to the head .


----------

